# Noob Here



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello all. Total noob here with lots of quetions
Names Pete, obviously by the screen name haha.
Me and my wife (what is a DH and a DW) purchased a 05 outback a few months back and use my ford 150 supercrew to pull it.
It does the job, I'm not winning any races but it actually pulls it quite well. 
Off to post questions in the other forums.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

what is a DH and a DW?

Darling Husband and Darling Wife


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers Petey.







Which model Outback do you have?

Quick Outbackers vocabulary list:
DH - dear/darling husband
DW - dear/darling wife
DS - dear/darling son
DD - dear/darling daughter
SOB - Some Other Brand
TV - tow vehicle
TT - travel trailer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!









Don't worry you will start picking up on the slang after a while.


----------



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

Opps it's a 2005 21rs

And thanks for the welcome and the RV lingo


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers and enjoy the TT









Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AND Welcome to Outbackers! 

Congrats on your 21rs!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









There s other forums









John


----------



## petey (Jan 6, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I meant the other sub forums of the Outback RV Forum.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, welcome, welcome









Congratualtions on the new to you OB.

Have a great time using it.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah its darling husband until you do something stupid that she told you not to do. Then its dumb husband. Or you do something that makes her mad, then its da**ed husband.lol
Glad you found us Pete.. Ask away, its winter and we're bored and would love to answer your questions.
Bob


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome petey to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 21RS it's a nice model
Have a great time with the OB

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers!!!

As for the lingo, don't hesitate to ask for some of us its a bad habit and we forget not everyone knows what in the world we are talking about.

As for the "D", well some may say Dear or Daring and some of us say Dumb or Dang depending on the situation LOL


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Da husband.....Da wife.....so simple


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The "D" eh?

Sometimes it is the type of four legged animal that lives in the woods and has a baby named "bambi"









Sometimes it is that thing they build in rivers to hold the water back.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First I want to welcome you to Outbackers. Second congratulation on the new Outback. My new Outback was also new to me.


----------

